
The Sixth Stage of Grief Is Retro-Computing - rbanffy
https://medium.com/message/networks-without-networks-7644933a3100
======
ddingus
Or, it is a nice reintroduction into smaller scale computing.

Retro plays nicely with microcontrollers and even small system on chip
devices.

Lots of fun to be had on the smaller scale of things.

Enjoy.

